# I need help regarding the use of old Mining hardware for a PC build!!



## GordonFreemanInTheFlesh (Mar 29, 2022)

*Here it goes:*
I recently built a pc with spare parts from my mining rig(Server psu +PICO 120w)
The pico doesn't have enaugh juice for my cpu.
Is it safe to power the Cpu via a *6pin pcie to 8pin atx adapter* directly from the server psu?
Meaning the *PIco* is only going to provide power to the *board's(24pin)* while the beeffy server psu does the heavy lifting?

*My Components:*
_Ryzen 9-5950x
RTX 3070
Asrock B550 Phantom itx/ax
64gb Fury
Samsung 980 Evo-(My boot drive)
5TB barracuda
PSU - HP 1200w platinum server PSU (12v only +Breakout board) + (120w Pico PSU)_

Full watercooling loop from Alphacool.

My main fear is that there may be some sort of power delay between the two PSUs(Pico and Server PSU) and that might cause problems.
The PICO psu's input is 12v so naturally I got a 6pin pcie to DC Barrel jack adapter that is purposely made for these two PSUs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2022)

It's about current output


----------



## GordonFreemanInTheFlesh (Mar 29, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> It's about current output


So what you're saying is it doesn't matter if two PSUs are connected to one motherboard as long as current/voltage requirements are met!?


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 29, 2022)

Arbër said:


> So what you're saying is it doesn't matter if two PSUs are connected to one motherboard as long as current/voltage requirements are met!?


shouldnt be a problem, just make sure to start both psu's at _about _same time (milliseconds dont really matter). I have personally used twin psu in the past to test some graphics cards (only because i didnt have a proper 500+ W psu at the time lol). Never used such setup on a daily basis tho. One thing to note maybe, as you mentioned an HP server psu and you said its for a pc build, pllease be aware that these are LOUD.. You could probably get a $100-150 seasonic 650-750W psu to put in there and avoid all the extra hassle.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 29, 2022)

Arbër said:


> So what you're saying is it doesn't matter if two PSUs are connected to one motherboard as long as current/voltage requirements are met!?



What about balance? if one power supply has a slightly different output voltage than the other.


----------



## wolar (Mar 29, 2022)

I don't think it's that simple, from what i remember at least, better look it up to be certain.
As you provide power to the CPU from the one PSU, but power to the motherboard from another it may cause some problems.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 29, 2022)

Arbër said:


> So what you're saying is it doesn't matter if two PSUs are connected to one motherboard as long as current/voltage requirements are met!?


Yup, Power (Watts) = Electromotive Force (Volts) x Current or Intensity (AMPS)


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2022)

I'd prefer to just buy a decent PSU and call it a day, especially with the hardware inside the box you have...  Just my 2p worth


----------



## GordonFreemanInTheFlesh (Mar 31, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> shouldnt be a problem, just make sure to start both psu's at _about _same time (milliseconds dont really matter). I have personally used twin psu in the past to test some graphics cards (only because i didnt have a proper 500+ W psu at the time lol). Never used such setup on a daily basis tho. One thing to note maybe, as you mentioned an HP server psu and you said its for a pc build, pllease be aware that these are LOUD.. You could probably get a $100-150 seasonic 650-750W psu to put in there and avoid all the extra hassle.


I was hoping to replace the fan with a noctua one :/
Also I was hoping to go for a ESFF build so I can hide it under my desk .
PS:  I think there might be a way to incorporate a solenoid to turn both the PSUs on because unlike my Pico that responds to the motherboard's momentary switch, the HP psu has a switch which is not momentary( it's either ON or OFF but since you've had some experience with dual PSUs I'm more confident that say a 3-5 second delay between the PSUs won't cause any harm.



Nike_486DX said:


> shouldnt be a problem, just make sure to start both psu's at _about _same time (milliseconds dont really matter). I have personally used twin psu in the past to test some graphics cards (only because i didnt have a proper 500+ W psu at the time lol). Never used such setup on a daily basis tho. One thing to note maybe, as you mentioned an HP server psu and you said its for a pc build, pllease be aware that these are LOUD.. You could probably get a $100-150 seasonic 650-750W psu to put in there and avoid all the extra hassle.





phill said:


> I'd prefer to just buy a decent PSU and call it a day, especially with the hardware inside the box you have...  Just my 2p worth


Well an ATX 1000w+ psu in a 1U FF(40mm) doesn't exist yet!!
But I have seen Breakout boards that come with integrated 300w units which it should be plenty.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

Arbër said:


> I was hoping to replace the fan with a noctua one :/
> Also I was hoping to go for a ESFF build so I can hide it under my desk .
> PS:  I think there might be a way to incorporate a solenoid to turn both the PSUs on because unlike my Pico that responds to the motherboard's momentary switch, the HP psu has a switch which is not momentary( it's either ON or OFF but since you've had some experience with dual PSUs I'm more confident that say a 3-5 second delay between the PSUs won't cause any harm.
> 
> ...


With the hardware you are running I'd personally just find a decent priced Seasonic/Super Flower PSU and call it a day.  I'm sure for mining the breakout boards and such are fine, but I wouldn't want to run my main PC on one...


----------

